# New User Name



## Guest (Oct 26, 2007)

> Hey guys i had to change my User Name, my son wanted the one i use, he wants to name his Micro that name so i just gave in.
> 
> So we went from Over bite to Chasing Spots.


Well if I had seen this post first, I would have been so confused. Quit screwing with the old man. ;D ;D ;D

How about changing the profile to match ( age and name)and giving your son a name other than "my son" ;D ;D

Welcome aboard again and remind "my son" that he's sposed to post.


----------



## overbite (Oct 24, 2007)

I show him the web site i register and then he says im taking the name over bite   thats just not right hes jelous cause i catch more fish   wussup every one lol [smiley=1-beer.gif]


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2007)

> thats just not right hes jelous cause i catch more fish  [smiley=1-beer.gif]


Just to let you know the rules. 

[smiley=worth.gif]

[smiley=1-beer.gif]


----------



## zero_gravity (Dec 14, 2006)

welcome aboard


----------



## beavis (Dec 11, 2006)

do you go to school with tanner by chance??


----------



## overbite (Oct 24, 2007)

Ummm i dont know who tanner is but if it helps i go 2 Southwest miami senior high


----------



## JRH (Mar 18, 2007)

> do you go to school with tanner by chance??




[smiley=grin.gif]


----------

